# Upgraded to SSD, problem upon boot



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a Samsung 850 EVO SSD to replace my current WD 5400 rpm hard drive. First I cloned the empty drive, without formatting with Samsung data migration software. The clone was sucessful and it asked to reboot, well upon reboot, it showed the lenovo screen a couple of seconds then it went to a blank black screen. The mouse moves and the HD activity light was active. The BIOS see's the SSD. Then I cloned with macrium reflect and the verify was successful. Again, upon booting, it showed the lenovo screen and automatic repair on the bottom, says it can't repair and asks to shut down. 

Well, I deleted a folder that was around 125 gb in size (bf4 gameplay) and I re-image my current drive. The previous clone was still on the SSD and it was 125 gb more used total, but when I chose the image to restore in the macrium bootable usb enviroment, it copied all partitions except the recovery partions from the original saying there wasn't enough free space. I didn't reformat. The restore went fine with no errors, but when I put the SSD inside the laptop, it showed the lenovo screen with automatic repair on the bottom. After a few minutes it couldn't repair it and asked to shut down. I was able to get to the built in recovery options and chose 'command prompt'. I followed instructions in an article on another site, running check disk and manually repair the BCD and rebuild the MBR. Upon entering the commands, the outcome is exactly like was pictured on the website, except it found the directories in the C:/ drive. It wasn't fixed after rebooting. Here is a macrium reflect of my hard drive and the image I want to restore with, how come the disk 1 shows it as "GTP disk 1"? I'm completely confused, frustrated, and tired. Any help would be appreciated, I just want to get my SSD installed and working .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please do not post more then one thread about the same problem, stick with your previous thread, you are being helped here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/upgrading-to-ssd-in-laptop-1145137.html


----------

